
Show HN: Location-based messenger app Discreet - gsaintj
Hi, my name is Gregory.<p>This has been an app that I&#x27;ve been working for a very long time. it&#x27;s a location-based messenger app. I thought something like this should have been made a long time ago so I made it.<p>The app is actually pretty simple and I thought it would be a great way to share with anyone you know information about places you are at or where you would like to go. You can even ask where someone is.<p>Thanks. Feel free to post anything or ask any questions.<p>I even made a landing page for it.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gregsaintjean.github.io&#x2F;discreet-web&#x2F;index.html
======
beweb
Not available in my country (the Netherlands)

